# Silicone lubricant and leaking filters



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It's good stuff, and you need only tiny amounts. I got some of that with my fancy coffee machine, and it is enough to rub all my filter o-rings to shiny black perfection for a long time.

I think it is sold in auto part stores as well.


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

*Which product should I use?*

I recently experienced a leak from the head gasket after servicing my Eheim 2026. The filter is more then 3 years old. I used petroleum based Vaseline previously. I think that probably degraded the rubber gasket over time. The first question is do I need to replace the gasket or can I just use silicone lubricant to recondition the gasket? The second question is should I look for any particular brand or type of the lubricant? I went to my local Homedepot and found a 3 in 1 Silicone Spray. http://www.wd40.com/Brands/3in1pro.html I am not sure if this is food (aquarium) safe or not. Does it matter? Will this work or should like look for grease type instead of spray? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## GhoSt knifE!! (Sep 23, 2006)

yay u can get it in auto parts store as Dielectric tune up grease= silicon roud:


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

GhoSt knifE!! said:


> yay u can get it in auto parts store as Dielectric tune up grease= silicon roud:


Thanks Ghost knife! So I assume this stuff is safe for aquarium...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I think you might have to get a new gasket, the lubricant just extends the life of them, once they are shot they won't restore them.


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

Wasserpest said:


> I think you might have to get a new gasket, the lubricant just extends the life of them, once they are shot they won't restore them.


Thanks Wasserpest! A new gasket is in order. When I examed the old gasket, there was no visible damage or crack, I tried to rotate/flip and reposition it but water still leaked from the same spot.


----------



## dipan (Dec 3, 2006)

If you're concerned about using the auto parts store stuff, you could get the real deal from marinedepot (love that store ... not affiliated in any way). Aquarium safe Rainbow Lifegard silicone lube ... Only $5


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Keeps those golf clubs shiny too!


----------

